# k04/k16 question.



## s4xcelence (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok so i recently blew the driver side turbo in my s4, and i have been searching for a few things. I have 20k used k03 turbos sitting in my room and i had some thought but couldn't get a straight answer. The only difference between the stock k03 turbos and the k04 is a larger turbine, and it got me thinking, has anyone just bought the two turbines and placed them in the other ones? Or is there a bit more to it than meets the eye rather than just the turbine. I mean im currently running GIAC-X, ASP 3" DP's and AWE-Twin 1 and RS4 C/FW, and i want to go to the k04, but don't have the money now for the kit. Is it even worth it, should i just put in the k03 and wait till i have the money for everything? Thanks.


----------

